# Grind issue? Say it ain't so!



## TamanegiKin (Jul 21, 2011)

So I just noticed this today and don't know what to make of it.
The knife has been sharpened once and lightly at that.
Could this be a grind issue beginning to show? Check out the light peering through towards the heel. Say it ain't so! 


http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5962574148/lightbox/


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

90% of the time when i see stuff like that, its user error in sharpening... no big deal to fix


----------



## bprescot (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a lot of light for a light sharpening... Something doesn't seem right to me. I mean, it's super easy to neglect the heel sometimes, especially if you use full sweeps. But that would mean you moved a TON of metal. Might simply be that the heel was left a bit low, as well. I've seen that on a number of lower-end knives, not so much once you start moving up the quality ladder, though. But I doubt a light sharpening session would be enough to break that far into an overgrind... I guess I'm not too certain what might be going on here without some additional shots or info.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> 90% of the time when i see stuff like that, its user error in sharpening... no big deal to fix


 
I'd rather it be a mistake on my part. What would cause this? Or are there multiple causes?


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 21, 2011)

Does it still cut ok or does it accordian there? I do this sometimes when I'm using a ceramic hone a lot and am lazy by not starting at the very heel of the knife


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 21, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Does it still cut ok or does it accordian there? I do this sometimes when I'm using a ceramic hone a lot and am lazy by not starting at the very heel of the knife


 
It did it a couple times, that's when I went in for a closer look.
So "heel neglect" can cause this? I coulda sworn I was sharpening evenly.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 21, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> So "heel neglect" can cause this? I coulda sworn I was sharpening evenly.



I think Jon could answer than better than I. In my experience I notice if you use a ceramic rod on a carbon knife in particular you have to be a little more careful to start off at the very end. It is no big deal and takes about 5 mins to fix, it just comes from being lazy


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> It did it a couple times, that's when I went in for a closer look.
> So "heel neglect" can cause this? I coulda sworn I was sharpening evenly.


 
totally possible... i see it often


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2011)

Ummmm.....I'm not feeling so good about that myself. 

Take a straight edge to the sides of the knife right above the edge (over the holes) and see if any light shines through. Also, look down the edge (edge up) on both sides and look for waves.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 21, 2011)

So, it ain't so after all. It was an error on my part and not paying close enough attention to the heel.
I feel silly about it but I feel I learned an important lesson in knife sharpening today. Thanks to all who replied to this post, it was most helpful. Here is a pic of the knife fresh off the stones, a bit blurry but you can see its flat at the heel now. My bad lol.

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5962256913/lightbox/


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Good job! I had some coworkers that have knives that look so wavy they are almost a joke, but it's because of really uneven pressure on the stones, they are unwittingly overgrinding.

Glad to hear it worked out!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Seb (Jul 22, 2011)

This is what's left of my very first gyuto (240mm FKH)... talk about hitting all the bases when it comes to fracking up a grind!


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 22, 2011)

Patina on that knife is great!


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread has been really helpful. I need to go check out my knives to see if perhaps I have done the same thing. Again, thanks!


----------



## bprescot (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh man. I think I sold on of my first gyutos where I was learning all about sharpening to Ryan. It was a Kanemasa e-series. He could tell you all about how screwed up that thing was! Today I'd be ashamed to show it to anyone let alone sell it, but as a beginner I just didn't know yet!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryan doesn't care anyway, he just sends stuff like that to me to make my life hell, I actually think he enjoys it too.


----------



## bprescot (Jul 22, 2011)

I must say, he was incredibly gracious about it, even offering, since we were both in South Jersey to take some time and show me a few pointers. Class Act, that guy. You know ... sometimes :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2011)

Please don't be kind to Ryan......he's not use to this. :happy2:


----------

